# java Pendant zu "ps" (Auflisten laufender Prozesse



## tomiondrums (9. Dez 2007)

Hi!
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mir unter Java am einfachsten eine Liste aller laufenden,
bzw. aller, von diesem Benutzer gestarteten Prozesse beschaffen kann?
Auf der Bash gibts ja dazu den "ps" command - stellt Java vll. zufällig ein Konstrukt bereit,
womit ich mir das Ausführen von ps als externen Prozess und danach dann das sezieren
des Ergebnises ersparen könnte?

Vorab schonmal Danke!
 MfG
 Tom


----------



## hupfdule (10. Dez 2007)

Java hat keinen ausreichenden Zugriff auf das System, um solche Informationen zu erlangen.


----------



## Saxony (10. Dez 2007)

Hiho,

die schnellste Idee wäre:


```
Runtime.getRuntime.exec("ps");
```

Oder du schaust dir mal 

ProcessBuilder an. Den gibt es seit JDK 1.5.

bye Saxony


----------



## Gast (10. Dez 2007)

Nimm die "pstools" die von Mircosoft kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
So wie Du es machst, ist es richtig, anders geht es nicht.


----------



## thE_29 (10. Dez 2007)

Unter XP gibts tasklist!


----------

